# Post Current Gas Price



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

If there is another thread like this please ignore it, I thought there was but I cant find it so lets post up gas prices and location. I bought gas last night at HEB on 1488 in The Woodlands for $2.36, the cheapest I have seen it in The Woodlands area.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Most of the bucees in brazoria co are at 2.46


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Surfside bucees is at 2.44 right now and that particular location is normally higher.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

$3.39 for diesel at the Chevron down the road. Saw it for $3.16 in Eagle Lake earlier this week.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Bucees in Tx City.............2.27


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Murphy's express on 2920..... $2.27 Wow


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

2.31 Citgo
290/Bingle


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Bucees Diesel............Tx City...........$3.08


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Bazooka said:


> If there is another thread like this please ignore it, I thought there was but I cant find it so lets post up gas prices and location. I bought gas last night at HEB on 1488 in The Woodlands for $2.36, the cheapest I have seen it in The Woodlands area.


Sorry..I meant to say if there is another active similar thread, ignore this thread.


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

2.34 Victoria.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> Bucees Diesel............Tx City...........$3.08


Wow, it was $3.18 just last Monday.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

$2.28 at Race Trac North Fort Worth.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

$2.45 all over 78629


----------



## Shrimpy26 (Oct 25, 2013)

Bucee's at FM518 and Hwy35 N Bypass in Alvin was $2.81 for diesel last night at 8:00pmish.......that's right, $2.81.:dance:

Unfortunately, I just sold my diesel and went back to gas. Gas was $2.21 :headknock


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Diesel 3.07 at woodys in Centerville. Got 35 gallons. 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

just filled up daughter's SUV for trip back to LA. Paid $1.299/gal at Kroger's gas pumps on Louetta using their Rewards Card Visa.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

$2.67 in Utopia.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

troutsupport said:


> Murphy's express on 2920..... $2.27 Wow


My ? is Tobin.. what are you doing in my turf ? Going to see Glen at Custom Marine Concepts ... lol

Next time let me know and your dinner will be comped at the Casa.. 

Dave

Now for the Ga$

$2.27 - $2.29

Stripes 25510 Kuykendahl Rd & Hufsmith Rd

update

Chevron 2477 Louetta Rd & Old Louetta Loop


Chevron 1990 FM-2920 & Holzwarth Rd


Phillips 66 24900 Kuykendahl Rd & London Way Dr

update
Kroger 24350 Kuykendahl Rd near W Rayford Rd


Shell 24040 Kuykendahl Rd & Rayford Rd

25525 Kuykendahl Rd & Huffsmith Rd


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

$2.38 at Bucees in Port Lavaca.


----------



## Topcat (May 21, 2004)

*Why not try out GasBuddy app for your phone?*

Gasbuddy is an app for your phone that will help you check gas prices where ever you happen to be, or plan to go.

http://www.gasbuddy.com/

Help everyone find the best prices by reporting gas prices as you find them, or just see them as you drive by.

I don't have any affiliation, just use the app to get better prices. It REALLY helps when the prices are going up.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> Murphy's express on 2920..... $2.27 Wow


Yep! Was just there yesterday.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Found a smoking deal on diesel just outside of Luling this weekend, 3.69 at the Valero at Hwy 80/ I-10


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

www.gasbuddy.com


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Bucees in Tx City.....gas....2.24 diesel......2.99


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone remember when diesel was cheaper than gas always about 5-20 cents, what caused the change? 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

fouL-n-fin said:


> Anyone remember when diesel was cheaper than gas always about 5-20 cents, what caused the change?
> 
> F-n-F
> 
> Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


Yes, pre-ULSD.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

It's $75.36 in 78260. At least that's what it cost me to fill up. :spineyes:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> It's $75.36 in 78260. At least that's what it cost me to fill up. :spineyes:


Highway robbery I'm telling you. LOL


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

^^^


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

One of the big box store station in Oklahoma City was $1.99 late last week.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

$2.19 at QT off 183 in North Richland Hills. Does most of ya'll little good, but I was tickled to fill up with 30 Gal for under $70.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Kroger on 96 in League City

with shopper discount=$1.99 a gallon


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

$2.21 at Bucees Texas City this am.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

$2.32 in Mtn. Home, AR


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Diesel $2.95 at Texas City Bucees.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

On the New York Mercantile Exchange, crude futures for January deliveryCLF5, -4.30% dropped $2.79, or 4.2%, to settle at $63.05 a barrel. The U.S. oil benchmark logged the lowest settlement for a front-month contract since July 16, 2009, sliding further just one session after ending at levels last seen on July 29, 2009.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Diesel 2.99 in cypress.










-----------------------------
The lazy do not roast any game, but the diligent feed on the riches of the hunt. (â€­Proverbsâ€¬ â€­12â€¬:â€­27â€¬ NIV)


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i'm liking it
$2.31 at sams in bmt


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

$2.39 in Meadows Place


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

$2.23 in 78629


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Gas went down & corn went up. I can't win for loosing.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Get the Gasbuddy app or go to gasbuddy.com and see all the prices you want to see


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

2.27 Conoco in Santa Fe 


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

$2.20 Shell Hwy 6 and 290


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*I found this today.*

All I had empty was the 51 gallon tank in the bed.Blytheville, AR @ Murphy's


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*$2.19*

Sams I-10 Fry Rd$2.19 today

Also saw a Shell on I-10 close to Voss for $2.65 What a nice guy?


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

2.63 I-10 and bunker hill lol I had to stop and get a gallon to make it to TC for cheap gas


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

$2.19 in Gonzales today.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

2.24 Murphy @ Hwy 6 and Westpark


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

$2.17 Shell on 96 & Walker in League City


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok! gas at 2 bucks a gal. Will that work?


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Diesel in Cove*

Cove Country Store on FM 565 has diesel for $3.09.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

12/12/14.............2.23/9.........77505


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

$2.15 @ the Phillips 66 in pearland, 518/McLean


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Bluiis said:


> Sams I-10 Fry Rd$2.19 today
> 
> Also saw a Shell on I-10 close to Voss for $2.65 What a nice guy?


That is nothing. The Shell on Memorial, Just West of Gessner is sitting around $2.90 last time I checked.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

$2.14 in Gonzales today. Kind of a gas war going on between HEB, Valero, And Exxon.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*$2.12*

Bucees in TC $2.12 today.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

posted this in the jungle but here is our current wholesale not retail price.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Gas war in Oklahoma City.
I bought at $1.89 Tuesday. Friend said it was $1.71 at a station yesterday. News reported a station at $1.69 today.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

I-10 and 565 diesel was 2.99 two days ago.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

77018 
$2.429


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Those retail stores that are in the 2.49 range are trying to smoking everyone. If we're at 1.44 plus handling(usually about 0.10) and taxes about (0.40) then Etoh, 2.00 is about right for today's price. The retail guys usually make a few cents per gln and make their $ from beer, cigs ect but 2.50, cmmon man!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

$2.12

76087


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Saw $1.97 today in Austin.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow! First sub $2 in Texas I've heard of!


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

72519 $2.21


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Diesel under $3 77377


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

pearland


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

deano5x said:


> pearland


1.99 at the smart stop across from alvin jr high..Cash, credit, doesn't matter..
around the corner from us deano..I paid 2.09 at that ExxonMobil thurs.
that's dixiefarm and 518...


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

3.19 Shepherd and Dickson, Houston Heights. 3.99 diesel.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

okmajek said:


> 1.99 at the smart stop across from alvin jr high..Cash, credit, doesn't matter..
> around the corner from us deano..I paid 2.09 at that ExxonMobil thurs.
> that's dixiefarm and 518...


I hear ya brother , but I will never ever deal with khan again in my life , haven't walked in that store in 3 yrs even though they the cheapest gas in a town


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

$1.97 Exxon Dixie Farm Rd & Beamer Rd


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

deano5x said:


> I hear ya brother , but I will never ever deal with khan again in my life , haven't walked in that store in 3 yrs even though they the cheapest gas in a town


Sorry to hear that bud .. yeah he's a tool .but I've only had flip out on the old 
Dude that works for him so far! ! Khan is still "thank you for your business sir"lol
I know he's a weasel too..


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

*Kroger*

I paid $2.659 for diesel at Kroger in Alvin Friday.
It is $2.68.9 without a Kroger card.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

okmajek said:


> Sorry to hear that bud .. yeah he's a tool .but I've only had flip out on the old
> 
> Dude that works for him so far! ! Khan is still "thank you for your business sir"lol
> 
> I know he's a weasel too..


He's the one , the old dude then it lead to khan , stupid jockeys


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

2.02 @ Sam's in Killeen...


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Does anyone want to bet it will hit 99 cents as it did back in 1998?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

No way.

$3.15 for diesel in Hondo this weekend. The craps still $3.30 and more at my normal stop out by the house.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Does anyone want to bet it will hit 99 cents as it did back in 1998?


Will not happen, no way no how!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They'll start a war somewhere, to bump gas prices back up. It won't take much.


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

Diesel $2.89 Buccees El Campo!!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

$2.39 in Utopia. 
Can't remember the last time it was this low.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

$2.12 in Childress


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Paid 2.15 in Gonzales yesterday. Diesel was 2.85


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

$2.12 Valero FM1960 at Fallbrook


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Can anybody speak for the breakdown on the price of a gallon of gasoline vs price of a gallon of diesel? I'm not in the oil business in any way, so i haven't a clue how it is priced. I have a guess that diesel is more heavily taxed, hence the price difference. I am only speculating though. What i am looking for is something like "10 cents/gallon to abcd entity, 14.5 cents to xyz agency..., balance is profit", etc.

This may be the sort of thing is guarded tightly and not revealed, but I was hoping to see a ballpark figure if anybody happens to know.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

$2.12 this morning, Hwy 6 and 290


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

$1.95 cash Exxon @ 518 and Dixie farm.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang! I feel ripped off paying $2.29 this afternoon at Sienna HEB! LOL


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

$2.13 in Gonzales today.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Can anybody speak for the breakdown on the price of a gallon of gasoline vs price of a gallon of diesel? I'm not in the oil business in any way, so i haven't a clue how it is priced. I have a guess that diesel is more heavily taxed, hence the price difference. I am only speculating though. What i am looking for is something like "10 cents/gallon to abcd entity, 14.5 cents to xyz agency..., balance is profit", etc.
> 
> This may be the sort of thing is guarded tightly and not revealed, but I was hoping to see a ballpark figure if anybody happens to know.


Tax is 38.4 cents on gasoline and 44.4 cents on diesel in Texas including Federal tax. I assume most of the price differential is the extra refining to remove the sulpher from diesel.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I-10 and Foster Road in San Antonio this morning.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

2.29 70601 Talaban


----------



## thebigredboat (Feb 2, 2011)

$2.69 at Maverick in Reno, Nv.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

There is an Exxon Station on FM 1314 selling Deisel for 3.03. Don't buy diesel, but I do pay attention and this is the lowest I've seen.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Regular is going for %1.4089 yesterday. Getting pretty close to the bottom!


Here are some other prices too.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

$1.95 cash price on the corner of dixie farm road and FM 518.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

2.19 austin


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

$1.99 for regular unleaded at Valero on Boudreaux and Hufsmith-Korhville


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*2.83 diesel*

Johnson Bayou ..8 miles from Sabine Pass if your down in the area fishing..


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

*Loss leader in Keller, TX*

$1.69/gal reg

76248


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

$1.99 and $1.98 for regular unleaded in Saginaw, Texas this morning. Also saw Diesel under $3.00. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

^^^


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

$1.89 @ the HEB in Fredericksberg this morning


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

2.25 at murphys in Silsbee


----------



## CAMDEX (Jul 29, 2013)

I got diesel at Citgo in friendswood yesterday for 2.39


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

1.98 Reg at an Exxon station in Cypress.My cars only takes Super grade.Super was still at 3.75 per gallon!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

CAMDEX said:


> I got diesel at Citgo in friendswood yesterday for 2.39


Holy cow, is that for real? ULSD is supposed to be always higher than super unleaded. I just filled up last week at $2.95 and thought I was in heaven.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

In New Orleans tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Diesel was $2.62 last night at buccees in new braunfels

Sucks because I'm already hearing about oil guys losing their jobs here locally


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

1.89 77511 alvin


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

$1.86 at Murphy Oil up here in Talty.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Went for a personal record----

$1.41 at Kroger Fry Rd. = $1.61 E85 - .20 loyalty discount = $1.41


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Parmer Lane and McNeil at the HEB (North Austin)


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

cman said:


> Went for a personal record----
> 
> $1.41 at Kroger Fry Rd. = $1.61 E85 - *.20 loyalty discount* = $1.41


how you get that? Spending 100 bucks every week at krogers?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Gas $2.12 & Diesel $2.99 @ HEB in Floresville 78114.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

that's great Diesel is coming down.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

2.05 Victoria


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by cman View Post
> Went for a personal record----





> $1.41 at Kroger Fry Rd. = $1.61 E85 - .20 loyalty discount = $1.41
> how you get that? Spending 100 bucks every week at krogers?


I shop at HEB. Use my little old mother's telephone number so I'm not sure what she spends there but she doesn't buy gas there. 
IF one was inclined to shop at Kroger, that gas discount rocks. 3 cents off all the time. 10 cents off after spending $100 in a month in the store. Not sure how you get the 20 cents saving. $200 in a month?


----------



## thebigredboat (Feb 2, 2011)

You can get up to $1.00 off at Kroger with 1000 points. Adult children and I all use the same card and often I get this discount. By using my card, my kids get 10% off all Kroger brand products. Seniors get a 10% discount on Kroger brands. *BTW, *gas is 1.89 at Sams in Memphis, Tn.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

thebigredboat said:


> You can get up to $1.00 off at Kroger with 1000 points. Adult children and I all use the same card and often I get this discount. By using my card, my kids get 10% off all Kroger brand products. Seniors get a 10% discount on Kroger brands. *BTW, *gas is 1.89 at Sams in Memphis, Tn.


$1.89 today at Kroger on Spring Cypress and 290. With Kroger card points I paid $.89 gallon.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

$1.83 @ SAMS Shenadoah I-45 N


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*winner winner chicken dinner!!!!!*



AcFixer said:


> $1.89 today at Kroger on Spring Cypress and 290. With Kroger card points I paid $.89 gallon.


WOW!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

We are still in the high dollar price $1.98 in Gonzales.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

AcFixer said:


> $1.89 today at Kroger on Spring Cypress and 290. With Kroger card points I paid $.89 gallon.


This means you must give up shopping HEB for KROGER.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

dont come to beaumont to fill ur tank .. we are still $2.19


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

$1.72 at Buckies in cypress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Corpus Christi is still $2.19, with one station showing $2.15. Slow motion price drop here. Tom


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Diesel 2.69 at woodys in Centerville, 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

AcFixer said:


> $1.89 today at Kroger on Spring Cypress and 290. With Kroger card points I paid $.89 gallon.


Gotta share phone number with us so we can all save!

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

1.94/9......12/27/14.......77505


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

$1.87 Shell -Hwy 6 and 290


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

*Cheap!*

out of Alvin on HWY-35 and FM-2917 gas was 1.88 and diesel was 2.19!


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Diesel is 2.72 at Bucees in Waller


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

1.87 75165


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

1976Bronc said:


> out of Alvin on HWY-35 and FM-2917 gas was 1.88 and diesel was 2.19!


Holy chit! $2.19?? I'm still paying $3.35 out where I live. Bought some going through Gonzales at Grahms (or whatever they're called) for $2.75 last Wednesday.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

$1.85 in NW Austin yesterday - 78759.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

$1.95 at new buccee baytown
nice place


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

$1.91 Westheimer/Briarwest Blvd 12/29


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

$1.85 
Exxon 
Dixie Farm and 518


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Port Lavaca finally dropped under $2. 
$1.97 at HEB yesterday afternoon.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

$1.77 cash. Exxon @ Dixie farm and 518


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Northern Minnesota even has gas under $2.00 It just dropped to $1.99 when I drove past the pumps today. Just in time for the 1500 mile drive to Port Aransas! Whoop! Whoop!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Finally saw $2.04 in Corpus Christi today. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Saw $1.94 at Buc-ee's in Luling today. Buddy in St. Louis said he paid $1.79 this past weekend.

Love paying less at the pump, hate to see what it's going to do to our local economy. Good friend just lost his gig as Captain on a pretty slick sportfishing boat...owner selling boat due to crash in oil prices. Praying for a happy medium.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

1.77 alvin Cash or credit!


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Roans prairie Valero 1.99
Madisonville brookshire brothers 2.29
Bucee's madisonville was 2.47


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

$1.89 in Gonzales


----------



## JRingo (Jan 25, 2012)

$1.72 at Murphy Oil in Cypress yesterday.


----------



## CJ46 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Ganado TX Diesel Price $2.49*

:dance: Ganado TX -- The Gulf Station on N 3rd Street AKA Hwy 172 @ 59 South on the way to POC. Diesel was $2.49 per gallon on 12/31/2014.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

$1.769 Regular. Shell at 2978 and 2920 in Spring. Cash or credit.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Today


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

AcFixer said:


> Today


$1.19??? Where? Discount? Rewards? Tell us.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Bazooka said:


> $1.19??? Where? Discount? Rewards? Tell us.


Lol I cheated. $1.69 then $.50 Kroger rewards. 290 and Spring Cypress.

Randall's at 290 and Barker Cypress is $1.66 with no rewards.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

$1.66...Thats the cheapest I've heard of!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Its $1.73 at the new Costco at I-45 & 242 (College Park)


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I filled up at $1.91/gal yesterday and thought that was a steal! LOL.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

$2.30 diesel at buccees this morning. New braunfels


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Galveston Walmart this morning. Filled up the car took motor home back and filled it.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Also $1.73 at Sams Club @ I-45 & 242 Shenandoah


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Still over $2 in Corpus. Guess cuz we only have 6 refineries here. :sarcasm


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

istant grativacation is not a good thing for the future
\


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

$1.79 at the Costco in Greenway Plaza


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

pray it doesn't go any lower...


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

*$1.69*

$1.69 in Burleson, TX South of Fort Worth.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Finally saw $1.99 in Corpus Christi today. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Rip off*

Lots of stations in the Houston area are still trying to rip people off
at over $2.00 gal.

Here is today's price in Fredericksburg Tx.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

1.79 downtown New Orleans, S. Rampart and Saint Loius St


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Bobby said:


> Galveston Walmart this morning. Filled up the car took motor home back and filled it.


Walmart does some rewards?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

A new low for the Pico station in Utopia, $2.02. 
Cheaper than most places in Uvalde.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its finally below 2 bucks at 77830.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

finally saw $1.99 in Corpus this morning....quite a few at $1.98 today...Cheapest in town is at Sam's $1.96....Glad we have 6 refineries here


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

1.67 in Tomball, Shell at 2920 and Cypress Rosehill


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

$1.669 at Shell in Spring. 2920 and Huffsmith-Kohrville (2978).

There is a great app that will tell you the current gas prices wherever you are so you can compare. Download it from www.gasbuddy.com.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Great site! Thanks!!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

$1.77 here by the house in Round Rock.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

$1.44 at Murphy USA and at Stripes in Tomball. Dayum!


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

Filled up on Diesel today for $2.45/gallon, regular unleaded was $1.46.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I wish it was around 3$


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't think a lot of y'all realize that prices being this low are not a good thing.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I wish it was around 3$


Roger that! This is gonna hurt!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

bailout2860 said:


> I don't think a lot of y'all realize that prices *being this low are not a good thing*.


It is when you are retired and on a fixed income....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

bailout2860 said:


> I don't think a lot of y'all realize that prices being this low are not a good thing.


WE don't control the prices at the pump.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

Pasadena1944 said:


> It is when you are retired and on a fixed income....


it could depending on what your money is invested in.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

budreau said:


> it could depending on what your money is invested in.


I stand by what I said.....


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

$1.699 in 78629


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

pd $2.12/gallon for Diesel at buckys in Richmond last night. get a car wash and it was $1.92.

gas was $1.75


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*1 .15*

With Kroger points


----------



## Gordon (Nov 29, 2014)

bailout2860 said:


> I don't think a lot of y'all realize that prices being this low are not a good thing.


Unless you're in the oil business, it's a good thing.


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

1.52 at Walmart in Cypress....


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

the only refinery in Corpus that supplies that area is Citgo... For the most part, everything from there goes east.. as in East Coast.

I like the prices we are seeing at the pumps, especially for my boats but this is NOT good for the Texas economy... we are already seeing major layoffs with oil service companies and indirect layoffs as wel.

I think oil needs to be around $80 to keep Texas economy thriving. Some of yall just dont get it... You will see what happens if it stays low though.



FREON said:


> finally saw $1.99 in Corpus this morning....quite a few at $1.98 today...Cheapest in town is at Sam's $1.96....Glad we have 6 refineries here


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*We beat this to death*

Every time this happens . As I posted earlier wife and I filled up 1.15 at Kroger with points today. I still say higher oil there is more going on , a lot of what we are seeing right now was committed months ago . I am a royalty owner and can tell you our checks are about half than recent months , and yes I enjoy lower pump but as was telling my wife give me royalty payments and let me Choose how to spend my money.........just Sayin


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bucees Baytown gas $1.69, diesel $2.08.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Down to $1.84 in Corpus Christi today. Driving to Austin tomorrow will be watching the price at the pumps as I drive. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## ReefRaft (Feb 15, 2012)

Toady near Alvin


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

It was 1.56 at heb off 290


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*bucees*

Baytown Bucees 1.52 reg.......1.89 diesel


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

waterwolf said:


> Baytown Bucees 1.52 reg.......1.89 diesel


Buccee in Texas City charged $2.33 for diesel just last Saturday. What a price drop.


----------

